# Archaon: Everchosen by Rob Sanders



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The first extract from the coming Archaon novel is out on BL now. It's mother****ing huge!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/archaon-everchosen-preview.html

And for even better news;



BL Blog said:


> Featuring Chaos, the Empire, dark elves, Valkia, Be’lakor, dragons – yes, plural! – and, of course, Archaon himself, this is the full story of the Everchosen (well, the first half of the full story) – starting long before he was the big bad guy we all know him as now.


All very very good things, especially that plural one. And Archaon's getting a duology!! If any WHF character deserves two books rather than one, it's him.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Than fuck there's actually a novel about this guy rather than just some footnote about the Storm of Chaos and how it's going to be soo bad. Because of this one name? Hows about why it's got everyone shitting themselves.

Be'lakor? Fuck yes, guys a lad.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Should be a great read to see his quest for the six treasures of chaos.


----------



## Hoshi (Jan 15, 2014)

Bookmarked it as I can't seem to add it to my wishlist. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks very promising, will keep an eye out on it.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Why the origin stories. Stop doing stupid prequels BL. Do a story of his INVASION - thousands dead, deamons rampaging, chaos knights vs Imperial orders :good:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I think origin stories is some of the more fascinating things, helps putting a face to the characters. And the large preview had me interested in knowing more. What puts Archaeon above the rest of the chaos horde? Why did he turn?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Why the origin stories. Stop doing stupid prequels BL. Do a story of his INVASION - thousands dead, deamons rampaging, chaos knights vs Imperial orders :good:


That's been mostly retconned, the Storm of Chaos hasn't actually happened yet. And I agree with Lucian, I want to see what it is that makes Archaon so dangerous and a name to be feared by the entire Warhammer world, and showing his failure to destroy the Empire and getting smashed over the head by an Orc isn't going to achieve that.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to know more about what he saw in that damn book.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Praying for a good execution for this one.

I gobble that Dark Elf-Chaos conflict up. Druchii butthurt towards their fey cousins does little for me, let alone raiding random Bretonnian villages. But battling the deformed scum that pour out of the rad-infested north? Sounds fucking top notch.

Plus muh Valkia.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. Valkia's shit.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> No. Valkia's shit.


That is an intriguing idea and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

I'm curious how the story will be divided. Archaon gains the first three Treasures of Chaos in this book and the next three in the final, that would be my guess. But who knows, this could evolve into a trilogy. Wouldn't be the first time it's happened.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/archaon-in-print.html

Freakin awesome.


LotN


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Might pick this up at BL event in March


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> No. Valkia's shit.


Come on, mate. She's an _armybook entry_. Quality, or the absence thereof, isn't even a thing at this level.

She has superficial appeal, and as long as she doesn't tread Kaldor Draigo ground, she's fine.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Come on, mate. She's an _armybook entry_. Quality, or the absence thereof, isn't even a thing at this level.
> 
> She has superficial appeal, and as long as she doesn't tread Kaldor Draigo ground, she's fine.


And she doesn't even have lines in the book so she doesn't affect it's quality in ANY way.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Archaon is up for Preorder now.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/archaon-everchosen.html

Archaon: Everchosen is released in stores on Saturday April 26th. All pre-ordered copies will commence shipping in the week commencing April 21st.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Archaon is available for download now. Pulled it to my Kindle.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Archaon, a very engaging read for sure! Though I couldnt help but notice an inconsistency with the treasures of chaos.

During the book, Archaon locates



The Altar of Ultimate Darkness
The Armor of Morkar
The Eye of Sheerian

However the Armor of Morkar came with a helmet, where the Eye of Sheerian slotted into. So that leaves a hole regarding the Crown of Domination, which was said to be used together with the Eye of Sheerian.

http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Archaon


----------



## scorpion20 (Nov 1, 2013)

*The WINDS OF FATE drive me*

I had no idea this book even existed until I stumbled on his profile and saw it there:

http://kickass.to/user/BranStark/uploads/?page=2


I had no idea it even existed.I thought black library had all the news and releases for books with WAR universe and WAR 40k..Guess Tzeentch helped me out a bit...Khorne is gonna be mad at me again.And these days it is hard to please him cause of all this useless laws that protect weak politicians and clowns not worthy to breath near me.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

my warhammer fantasy is a lot rusty, wasn't the everchosen a friend of Sigma at one point? or am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Theres been many Everchosens, Archaon is just the latest one.


----------

